# Interesting reading on tramping about in nature and solitude



## xeperu (Jul 15, 2016)

The author talks about learning the skills necessary to tramp and enjoy solitude outside cities and towns. They call it "hobo school", but I would call it "tramp school" or use their term economad.

For people who like walking, biking, and other human powered transport as well as solitude, there are some good take away from reading this. 


http://cfu.freehostia.com/Members/colin/hoboschool.html


----------



## troublefunk (Aug 7, 2016)

Hmmm.Look's interesting.Only skimmed through and sound's well worth a read.


----------



## doctressjulia (Aug 14, 2016)

Bloviations galore... lol


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 14, 2017)

Just found this. Awesome saved to reading list for evening.


----------



## Will Wood (Feb 27, 2017)

xeperu said:


> The author talks about learning the skills necessary to tramp and enjoy solitude outside cities and towns. They call it "hobo school", but I would call it "tramp school" or use their term economad.
> 
> For people who like walking, biking, and other human powered transport as well as solitude, there are some good take away from reading this.
> 
> ...


I've heard that the cure for poison ivy grows near poison ivy. Anybody know what it might be?? I've enjoyed reading Tom Brown Tracker books. "Grand Father" was very good.. peace


----------



## paterdot (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you for posting this


----------



## xeperu (Mar 21, 2017)

Will Wood said:


> I've heard that the cure for poison ivy grows near poison ivy. Anybody know what it might be?? I've enjoyed reading Tom Brown Tracker books. "Grand Father" was very good.. peace



Hey there! You should make a poultice of plantain. It's common in most places around the US.

Here's a link to how one person did it: http://www.naturallivingideas.com/plantain-poultice/


----------



## Will Wood (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheers!! That's a great link!!


----------

